# Help Me Find My Home



## lyonsheart (Mar 20, 2009)

FOUND BEAUTIFUL "NUN" PIGEON BLACK/WHITE CONTAINED NOW HERE SINCE 3/19/09. SAFE BUT WE ARE UNEQUIPPED FOR BIRDS. IT'S LEG BAND READS : UNC 8 07 1555 NPA PLEASE ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED. ALL BLESSING'S.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird is beautiful. Please secure the bird by bringing it inside. Where are you located?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

lyonsheart said:


> FOUND BEAUTIFUL "NUN" PIGEON BLACK/WHITE CONTAINED NOW HERE SINCE 3/19/09. SAFE BUT WE ARE UNEQUIPPED FOR BIRDS. IT'S LEG BAND READS : UNC 8 07 1555 NPA PLEASE ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED. ALL BLESSING'S.


 UNC are the letters that the UNITED NUN CLUB uses on their NPA bands. ....GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Where in OK are you located? I might be able to put you in touch with a pigeon fancier or rescuer in your area.

Terry


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Stan Ryan has posted about this bird on the NPA net. If the bird is in Guthrie Oklahoma,
I believe it is his. His E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

becege said:


> Stan Ryan has posted about this bird on the NPA net. If the bird is in Guthrie Oklahoma,
> I believe it is his. His E-mail is [email protected][/QUOTE]
> 
> yea, that's who the email was from. We've got a couple of members in OK, but the two I know about are over an hour away from the bird. Thought we might have someone closer............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Apparently Stan has found someone to pick the bird up for him.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I LOVE happy endings!!


----------

